# X.Org for PowerPC failed to install



## MarkG108 (Mar 13, 2020)

Hello.  I am trying to install FreeBSD onto an iBook G4 (powerpc).  The DVD installed fine.  But, when I attempted to install X.Org, it failed.  Here is the feedback I received:


```
===>    mesag-dri-18.3.2_7 depends on package :  llvm80>=3.9.0_4 - not found
===>    llvm80-8.0.1_3 needs Python 3.6 at least, but 2.7 was specified.
*** Error code 1
```


----------



## T-Daemon (Mar 13, 2020)

Install devel/llvm80 first, then return to x11/xorg build.

That's a known problem and has been discussed here: https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/...hon-3-6-at-least-but-2-7-was-specified.72618/

You might have overlooked it, the forum has a search function on the top right side of every page. Searching the forum first can help you finding a solution, if existing, fast.


----------

